# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Real or fake.

## Danny P

Can anyone tell me, Real or Fake. I just started using this brand,SCIROXX, and I'm not sure, Can any of you help me please.

----------


## Jersey714

Sciroxx the best IMO

----------


## jackedhammer

You may be able to verify your source at their website, but looks legit (I've seen pictures of the same gear on legit websites). But you never can say fore sure. Good luck!

----------


## realgear

It looks very good to me and I have used that gear before myself.

----------


## 2big4u2

It's g2g

----------


## ChuckEisenmench

Let me know how you got this and I'll tell you if it is real.

----------

